# Cuba Libre Mop



## ranger72 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

I use this as a mop on Boneless Prime Rib. I personally don't marinade prime rib as I have never found it necessary for such a tender cut of meat; However, you certainly can use it as a marinade for lesser cuts of beef as I find the Cola is a fast tenderizer. :) 


The night before I use a rub made of:

1 tablespoon rosemary leaves

1 tablesoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon kosher salt

1/2 tablespoon black pepper

Make enough multiples of this to rub your 10-12 pound roast. 8) 

Cuba Libre Mop

1can Cola

1jigger dark rum

2 scallions finely chopped

2 tablespoons Corn Oil

juice of one lime


I don't start mopping the rib roast until its been in the smoker for 2 hours and then I mop once every hour until internal temp of beef is 120 degrees

I then Mop every 30 minutes until beef temperature is 135 degrees.


Then I rest the beef in foil for 1/2 hour and it comes out on the lesser side of medium rare in the middle but there is a nice sweet crust and browning 

on the outside for those who like it a bit more done!


Also I normally like to use oak for my smoking wood and If I can get some seasones wild Grape vines I soak them in water for a couple hours before adding them to the mix with the oak...very nice finish!


ranger72 :)


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger,

I must admit that I have been a little hesitant to try such an expensive cut of beef in my smoker thus far. I wanted to be sure that I had a good handle on the more ornery (and less expensive) brisket, first. But I gotta tell ya' that what you just described sounds absolutely mouth watering! I am going to have to seriously consider this for Sunday's menu.

Boy oh boy! Is my butcher gonna be glad to see me this time!!! :lol: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger,
I forgot to ask:
Do you maintain a chamber temp aroud 225* as we do for foe briskets & shoulders? If so, what is the average cook time per pound?

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi There *brianj517,*

I apologize for not replying sooner but i have been away from home since shortly after I posted this.

I use a horizontal wood smoker and I try to keep the temperature at 200* to 220*. If you are using a gas smoker then 220* constant is great.

It will probably be in the neighborhood of 30 minutes a pound but it is more a function of temperature rather than time.Its important to remember that a boneless rib roast will cook faster than a standing rib roast with bones in.

A boneless ten pounder will take about six hours if the temp remains constant but again a quick read thermometer is crucial when talking Prime rib and is just plain necessary for your smoking tool kit. If you don't have one you can get them at wal-mart for 5-6 dollars US-you just keep it clipped to your shirt collar and its always ready for use.

Also Prime rib takes less time when compared to brisket because it is so much more tender.

Lastly I would caution you to take it easy with the smoke on prime rib...you want a delicate wiff of smoke to accentuate the wonderful flavor and be sure to place it in your smoker fat side up So that the fat bastes the meat.

I usually use any kind of Oak and I put water soaked chunks in as soon as I transfer the room temperature roast into the smoker and then another handful of chunks sometime about halfway through and once again close to the end of cooking time...

It might be beneficial to take some notes as to cooking times and amount of chunks used for smoke etc..so that you can make adjustments to your method the next time you try it...

Don't give up if you have a bad experience adjust your method on your notes...

Lastly, about the only two mistakes you can make with prime rib is cooking it too long and using too much smoke..

You can always cook it some more if it isn't done enough and you can can always give it an additional wiff of smoke if it isn't smoky enough ...but you can't reverse overcooking and oversmoking.

I think you will love it 

ranger72


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 26, 2005)

I've done a few Prime Ribs now and all your info was great. Mine always come out mouth watering but I'm always on the look out for something new so I'm trying your mop next. Thanks


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great advice *Ranger72*

My skills are improving rapidly since joining this group, and I am gaining more and more confidence each and every weekend. Prime rib is truly one of my all time favorite cuts of beef, so I will be trying one very soon. When I do, I will be using your mop recipe for sure!

Thanks, Again.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hi guys*



You betcha!  Let us know how it turns out!


ranger72


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 21, 2006)

I made mention of trying this in my introduction page, but wanted to let anyone here that was thinking about trying this one....
Could be the best meal that has come out of my smoker!  Was incredible, and I wouldn't change a thing next time, cept maybe by a bigger piece of meat :D 
2kewl


----------



## ranger72 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi There *2kewl*,


Very glad you liked it...I just did another one about three weeks ago and they only seem to get better each time you use the method!


ranger72 :D


----------



## joed617 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ranger, Nice thread .. I'll have to try your recipe. No pics I see bummer may have been before camera's were invented .. lol kidding

Joe


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry *Joe!*


If my memory serves me correctly there were no pics cause I was only posting a mop in Mops Sauces and Marinades..

Not sure...it was a long time ago and many *Bombay Sapphire Gibsons* ago  :twisted: 


 :lol: 

ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## joed617 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope ya didn't forget the olive (s)  :oops: 

Joe


----------

